# Iver Johnson



## Ricksbicycleshop (Feb 14, 2016)

Im looking for handle bars for a 1909 to 1937 iver johnson roadster track bars are 2 piece im looking for the 1 piece This bike is complete except for bars and tires . everything else is there and in pretty good shape just needs cleaning. Can any one give me an idea what its worth. Its a customer bike and he wants to ride the bike. It wasa his great grandfathers bike. Thanks for any help in advance......

If at all possible please respond to Ricksbicycleshop@charter.net

Thanks again


----------



## Ricksbicycleshop (Feb 15, 2016)

Ive up loaded a few pics of this bike seriel number under BB 177085 or close its a little hard to read. can anyone help me out ..

Thanks


----------



## Ricksbicycleshop (Feb 15, 2016)

This is a wood wheeled bike and looks like a nickle plated fork


----------



## Handyman (Feb 15, 2016)

Looks like quite an early small frame truss Iver, 1908/09ish ??  Repainted at some point in time.  Not a bike (I believe) someone is going to keep as is, but a good candidate for restoration.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 15, 2016)

Is that nickle plate under the headbadge??? If  the head-tube is plated, then yahoo. You might have a  Racer.


----------



## catfish (Feb 15, 2016)

Very cool !!!!


----------



## filmonger (Feb 15, 2016)

Iver & Handyman are the experts here.....Do you think it is a model 90 - Road Racer or do you think it was a 1188 roadster? or is that a much later version. Here is a pic of LuxLows 1920-26 version. I am not an expert - just owned a few. Just throwing a couple of examples up there for you. Also that Major taylor stem is interesting.





1917 Cat from www.oldbike.eu





Picture of a possible 1911 Roadster thought to be a 1188....also serial number on this one is fairly close.

The Cabe Member ( and cool guy ) 
*Krautwaggen - has quite a few catalogues. If you find one of his posts you can click a year of your choice to have a look.*

http://www.1018kustoms.com/iver-johnson-restoration.html


----------



## Handyman (Feb 15, 2016)

I think Ivrjhnsn is correct, this bike could very well be an early racer.  I wasn't even thinking racer when I first looked at the pics but now that i look at the possibility of a nickel plated headtube and the "special truss" design, I'm really starting to think early racer here.  Concerning filmonger's post above, I'm not sure that's a model 90 Iver.  Doesn't have the chrome headtube or fork, I'd have to see a better pic of the fork to tell if its a racing fork.  Someone repainted it and didn't even bother to put the pinstriping back.


----------



## Iverider (Feb 16, 2016)

Click the "Iver Johnson Catalogs Here" colored type and then select from the different years once you're redirected to Flickr.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Feb 16, 2016)

SWEET ride!  Cool that it's still in his family!


----------

